# needle and seat



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i was wondering if you can replace the needle and seat on a newer snowblowers or if there is anything that can be done to fix it? i picked up a mtd machine with what looks like a honda clone of some sort. it runs perfect other than the needle will just not keep fuel out of the float bowl and flooding the engine when you let it sit long engough. i replaced the needle and it just still keeps letting fuel in. i was thinking replacing the carb is likely the only way to fix it since they seat is brass but i was not 100% sure. the model number is 31am2p5b565. other than this small issue the thing looks like a practically brand new snow blower. 

now if i do have to replace the carb would this be the right carb? i just want to make sure i get the rights parts since the snowblower is a 20 minute drive from my place. 
Carburetor F 951-14026A 951-14027A 951-10638A 10528PC 11530PC 31AH55LH704 Blower | eBay


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

post the make and model of the engine, it doesnt look like a repower to me. if it was mine, id just spend the ten bucks on a fuel shut off valve and make a mental note to close it after use.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i didn't see any model numbers on the engine itself. it is not a repower. that is the factory 208cc engine. i went to the companies website and looked for a parts manual but nothing was showing up for the carb. if the engine was was going to be used by me only that might be an option but it is for my aunt. the simpler the better. i am lucky that this thing even had electric start and super clean especially since i got it for free.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

..interesting, looks like the "P" in your model number should be a number instead. i would call mtd canada to get more info before buying a carb. or maybe remove some shrouding and get the info off the engine.....there should be a tag on it somewhere. 
*1-800-668-1238*


----------

